# Marin Museum of Bicycling Swap Meet



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2021)

*The
Marin Bike SwapReturns!*

Sunday, June 6th
Swap Hours 9am - 2pm
Museum open 'till 5pm

_*WooHoo!*_













Our first event in almost a year and a half is THIS SUNDAY! Come celebrate our reopening, the Museum's 6th Anniversary and an almost 90% vaccination rate in Marin County (best in the Nation!). We're having a good old-fashioned outdoor bike swap, Sunday, June 6th.
*** Free swap admittance for all Looky-Loo’s and buyers ***
Swap hours are 9am – 2pm. We will have some great Lagunitas brews, and feel free to bring your own goodies to snack on or pick something up at one of our many neighboring restaurants and cafes. The swap meet will be out front in our parking lot. As for COVID precautions, we will comply with whatever Marin County mask regulations are in place on the day of the event. All the booth spaces sold out almost immediately and it's going to be a lot of fun.

For museum visits, we're offering half-price museum admission for the day, 11am to 5pm. We hope you can join us in celebrating our reopening and anniversary. Our exhibits and archives really grew during the pandemic, and we made great progress on our expansion project. There are many fabulous new bikes and other items to see.



Donate to help support the museum!​












_* * * * *  "ALL ABOARD!"  * * * * *  _

Step into our new gallery and see our special exhibit on the Mount Tamalpais Scenic Railway, including photos, maps, postcards and brochures, _and _a working 1/10th scale model of one of the railway's Shay locomotives – built in 1911 at the railway's machine shop in Mill Valley. This is a limited engagement, so...

_Don't be late for the train!_





Thank you to all our wonderful volunteers and members whose continued support helps keep our 100% volunteer organization running! We have no paid staff!

Not a member yet? Help support the Marin Museum of Bicycling by becoming a member today! Tax-deductible memberships start at $45 and include:

Free unlimited admittance to the Museum
15% discount on gift shop purchases
Free shipping on gift shop purchases for monthly memberships
Special member-only discounts for special exhibits, programs and events
Advance notice of special events for priority ticket purchases
Free coffee & tea during your visit
_Our sincerest gratitude for your support_




Become a Member Today!​









*Mt Tam Legacy Wall Tiles
 Still Available*

Purchase a custom-engraved tile to be mounted on the Mt Tam Legacy Wall. This tax-deductible donation helps to support the capital costs of the Marin Museum of Bicycling. More details available here.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 3, 2021)

I’m driving to the swap meet, from Oakland, in a full-sized pickup and delivering a couple of bicycles to the museum exhibit.
I have room for one passenger.
PM me, if wanting to carpool.
Kind regards,
Giovanni


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 3, 2021)

Sounds like a nice day of learning and fun


----------



## Pondo (Jun 4, 2021)

Looking forward to this one!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2021)

Swap meet venders are busy.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2021)

Marin Museum of Bicycling


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2021)

More photos


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2021)

More photos...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2021)

More photos....


----------



## Pondo (Jun 6, 2021)

Great swap meet guys!  Thanks to the organizers and museum volunteers for putting this together.  There was some really cool stuff in the swap including some great bikes and some cool parts.  Giovanni did a great job with the photo documenting here.  I met Alan Bonds who tried to get me interested in a bike he was selling that I can't afford.  Very cool bike, I think it might have been a Pro Cruiser?  Beautiful bike.  Alan's a super nice guy.  I also saw Charlie Kelly & Joe Breeze along with some of the other original Repack klunker crowd.  I spoke to Joe's wife (sorry, I can't remember her name) for a while in the museum about some of the exhibits and some of the klunkers.  What an outstanding museum; loved it!  I'll definitely be hitting this event again in the future.  My girlfriend and our poodle loved it too!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 6, 2021)

looks like you did not get a picture of the $150.00 Schwinn B-6. it's always a great day when you go to a roadie/mountain bike swap meet and no one has an interest in that rusty old junk. no tank but a springer and drum brake. 46-47 or 48 according to my calculations... it does not have S-2's like my 49. found a set of clamp on brakes, one for blade forks, one for tubular, one lever.... Schwinn World men's frame, crank, chainguard and rear fender... 1953 maybe.

almost forgot, I got 3 Schwinn and 3 Park Tool American size thin cone wrenches. Park Tool doesn't even sell them anymore. had to buy from Chinazon, or is it .... the Amazonese.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 6, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> $150.00 Schwinn B-6



Wow, how'd I miss that!  Sounds like a deal.  I need to get better at this swap meet shopping for sure.  Sounds like you did great at this one!!  I was getting distracted by the mountain bike stuff and the museum.  It was a good time.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 6, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Wow, how'd I miss that!  Sounds like a deal.  I need to get better at this swap meet shopping for sure.  Sounds like you did great at this one!!  I was getting distracted by the mountain bike stuff and the museum.  It was a good time.



... I got there at about 9:00 wandered around for 45 minutes before I saw it. it was a donation to the museum, spoke with Joe Breeze who was manning the spot, he asked me how much do I want to pay and told him $50.00, he told me $150.00 and that was it.


----------



## Livmojoe (Jun 6, 2021)

I also went to the swap today, and my first time checking out the museum. Pretty cool display of bikes. The swap had lots of road, mountain bike, and Klunker stuff, with a tiny bit of prewar goodies to be found. Picked up a few Morrow hubs and a decent Diamond skiptooth chain from Alan Bonds, found a Jr Troxel long spring saddle for $30, and then got a nice pair of used red clay Schwinn balloon repop tires from Jer with Low Key Motors. Great to meet some new people and see other familiar faces. Thanks to the Marin Mt Bike Museum and others involved in putting on this event.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 6, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> ... I got there at about 9:00 wandered around for 45 minutes before I saw it.



Ah, that's it.  I didn't get there until 10:30 and it was already spoken for.  Nice score on that and the rest of your haul as well.  It's going to be a cool bike!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 6, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Ah, that's it.  I didn't get there until 10:30 and it was already spoken for.  Nice score on that and the rest of your haul as well.  It's going to be a cool bike!



I almost didn't ask him how much. I figured it would be 3 or 4 hundred.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 6, 2021)

It definitely paid off.  I'm wishing I had talked to him more about that mountain bike now.  😁


----------

